# Audi R18 and R15 plus Hit Kick Asphault in Sebring Test



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rumors have been floating around that Audi Sport was headed for Florida for some early testing ahead of the ILMC season opener at Sebring. Now, thanks to Floridian photographer James Boone, we can pull this story out of the rumor category. Audi Sport was on hand today at Sebring along with a few other teams doing their first (semi) public shakedowns of both last year's R15 plus and two Audi R18s marked #1 and #2.










Audi had already confirmed that it would race a modified version of last year's R15 at the 12 Hours of Sebring and then finish the season with its new R18 so it is perhaps not that surprising that both cars were in Sebring. That said, the R15 will need to be modified in order to run at Sebring and, at least when it comes to bodywork changes like the so-called "tailfin", the #7 R15 plus running today appeared to be running 2010-spec bodywork.











When we contacted Boone about his experience and asked a few questions, he shared a few points... including how the new car sounded.



> There were two R18s running on the track (#1 & #2) and I think I only saw one R15++. I'm not sure of the drivers, honestly. It's tough to see the helmets in the closed cockpit LMPs. I've heard McNish is in town and I saw Dr. Ulrich on a golf cart in the infield. The R18s are quieter than the R15s (except for the two times I heard the cars having engine troubles). They almost sound like a Learjet taking off from a half-mile away. They will be very difficult to hear during an actual race.



Examining high-resolution photos from today's tests, we can at least confirm a few drivers' presence. We can tell by the helmets that both Marcel Fassler and Benoit Treluyer were testing the open-top R15 plus though in the case of the two R18s this is harder to discern. One shot appears to be Dindo Capello at the wheel of the #1, but beyond that we cannot confirm further drivers.










Though details are limited, the real story for the fans is that these mark the first photos of the new R18 out in the wild and on a track. Enjoy the full collection via our photo gallery or also via Mr. Boone's Flickr page. We thank James Boone for taking the shots and for granting us permission to share them with our readers.

*MORE INFORMATION:*

*PHOTO GALLERY: Audi R18 at Sebring Winter Test Session *

* Audi R18 First Details *

* James Boone on Flickr *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

George,

R15 I believe and I may be wrong that it will have "grandfather" rights for Sebring so no tailfin which is applicable to 2011 spec cars. The R15 will be muzzled and restricted to a large degree and I believe as well they won't be allowed to run development parts for the R18 on it.

That's just my understanding of it based on the regs, etc. but I'm prefacing all of that as saying I really could be wrong in what I've read and my understanding.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Reports are that either a R18 or the R15 ran a 1:44 lap time, per info on the ALMS forums. Both cars, in theory, should under the rules be capable of similar lap times.


----------



## manuelfuu (Jan 28, 2011)

nice


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Got this from AudiWorld: Ironically, Audi of America has released this info:

http://www.audiworld.com/news/11/r18-test/

In short, all 9 Audi LM drivers attended the test, and that is was to shake down the R18s and optimize the R15.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

It's now been reported in a German magazine that the R18 is producing out of the box about 10% more areo effiency compared to the R15, and that it's making more front downforce than the R15 and probably has a front areo bias, probably in respect to the wider front tires.


----------

